# Leave it to Japan...



## shiben (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone know how they do this?

CV01 Hatsune Miku - World is Mine Live in Tokyo, Japan - 1080p HD - YouTube


----------



## Beans45601 (Feb 5, 2012)

Right at the end, at 2:42, it gets bright and you can see the screen that it is being projected onto. But, that's all I have to add to the conversation, not very helpful :/


----------



## shiben (Feb 5, 2012)

Beans45601 said:


> Right at the end, at 2:42, it gets bright and you can see the screen that it is being projected onto. But, that's all I have to add to the conversation, not very helpful :/


 
There are 2 projectors, and I imagine 2 screens, possibly some sort of polarized light effect... The technology is kind of cool. The concept, well, its Japan?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 5, 2012)

I forget how it works but I know the Gorillaz use this same technology.


----------



## jxgriffi (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe it's the Musion Eyeliner system...

Holograms | Musion Eyeliner | 3D Holographic Projection - Hologram Projector


----------



## shiben (Feb 5, 2012)

jxgriffi said:


> I believe it's the Musion Eyeliner system...
> 
> Holograms | Musion Eyeliner | 3D Holographic Projection - Hologram Projector


 
That looks like it... Kind of cool.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, it is an updated version of Pepper's Ghost effect. It's made by Dimensional Studios as noted above and used frequently in the US by AV Concepts (mainly corporate type events).

They wanted to do a tour with the Gorillaz, but the time to set it up is cost prohibitive for most touring applications.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2012)

Big glass rear projection screen very powerful projectors, animation possibly with motion capture.


----------

